# intel 4965 wifi



## manefesto (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello.
The notebook comes vtroennaya wifi card which is defined as the intel 4965.
Using iwn driver in freebsd 8 get txpower = 15, using iwn in freebsd 7 txpower = 50.
But the relationship in both cases is quite stable broken.
How can I correct this situation.
Write PR?


----------



## bschmidt (Feb 15, 2010)

manefesto said:
			
		

> But the relationship in both cases is quite stable broken.



What do you mean with that? Can you elaborate a bit more?


----------



## manefesto (Feb 16, 2010)

I would like to increase the value txpower.
If I fetch the file via wifi then the rate begins to drop and suspended load (1 mb)
If you stay close to the wifi router the speed is 54 mb

txpower 15 was a very small value.
In windows and linux no such problems.


----------



## bschmidt (Feb 16, 2010)

You can't tune txpower to an arbitrary value. It is fixed by the content of the card's EEPROM, the driver uses this value and 15 looks correct.

Which FreeBSD version are you using? stable/8 has a newer driver which might help your case.


----------



## manefesto (Feb 16, 2010)

I used a 9-current value but went 15 txpower not increased
The problem in eeprom?


----------



## manefesto (Feb 16, 2010)

if you use ndis, then the system restarts with fatal trap


----------



## bschmidt (Feb 16, 2010)

manefesto said:
			
		

> I used a 9-current value but went 15 txpower not increased
> The problem in eeprom?



As I said, 15 is a correct value, you will not get more then that, not even with hardcoding it into iwn4965_set_txpower(). At least I doubt that very much..

Which txpower does Linux show? Can you post the output of the appropriate command unter Linux?

If txpower is the same under Linux the issue lies somewhere else, either within the rate control handling or maybe even missed beacons.


----------



## manefesto (Feb 16, 2010)

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"manefesto"  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1E:58:45:1D:CF   
          Bit Rate=36 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=48/70  Signal level=-62 dBm  Noise level=-97 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```
If downloading over the network in linux then transfer speed does not drop.
in FreeBSD falls.
What?


----------



## manefesto (Feb 17, 2010)

any body help me ?


----------



## richardpl (Feb 17, 2010)

manefesto said:
			
		

> if you use ndis, then the system restarts with fatal trap



What arch, which driver(post link), is driver for XP, (VISTA drivers are not going to work)?

You need to provide more info if you want help.


----------



## manefesto (Feb 17, 2010)

i386
driver windows xp
===========================
are now being freebsd 8, and give more complete information, pciconf-lv and other information


----------



## richardpl (Feb 17, 2010)

The best information you could provide to me is backtrace from panic.

On 8.0 GENERIC those should be auto generated and stored in /var/crash/


----------



## bschmidt (Feb 18, 2010)

manefesto said:
			
		

> ```
> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"manefesto"
> Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1E:58:45:1D:CF
> Bit Rate=36 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
> ...



Link quality is good enough, no reason to tune txpower. Could you provide the output of `# wlandebug +rate +xrate` and `# sysctl dev.iwn.0.debug=1`?

Also post your /etc/rc.conf, /boot/loader.conf, /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and output of `# ifconfig -a` and `# netstat -rn` so can get a bit of clue what's going on.


----------

